# FS: D1 diatom filter with diatom powder $100 OBO



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

I am selling my D1 diatom filter. Only used a few times, like new. There is about over 3 lbs of diatom power left. D1 Diatom Filter Looking for $100. PM if interested. Richmond or close by area preferred. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Still available. It makes instant crystal clear water.:lol: Instant cure for green water. Also works for curing ich.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

is this the one you bought at the auction for $30?


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Pm send..........


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

Let's try this again. To Brisch, I paid full price at MOPS.ca


----------



## Treasure chest (Apr 21, 2010)

TTT. It is OBO


----------

